

Lions' Commentary on Unix 6th Edition, with Source Code - rocky1138
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions%27_Commentary_on_UNIX_6th_Edition,_with_Source_Code

======
greenyoda
Note that the complete PDF of Lions' book, plus a complete source code
listing, can be found under "External Links" at the bottom of the page.

------
kjs3
This was my first look at the insides of a real operating system. Small enough
to really get your head around what was going on and even to try hacking on,
but big & elegant enough to not be some toy. Good times.

